# Fremont Factory Tour



## Flurin (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi

I'll be visiting the US this summer and I would love to go on a *factory tour in Fremont*. Since I'm just a reservation holder and not an owner they won't let me book a tour.
If you or anyone you know booked or will book a tour *between August 10th and August 14th* I and my girlfriend would love to join.
Thanks in advance and greetings from Switzerland


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I would suggest contacting....

[email protected] - Silicon Valley Tesla owners group


----------



## Flurin (Feb 23, 2019)

JeffcM3 said:


> I would suggest contacting....
> 
> [email protected] - Silicon Valley Tesla owners group


I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------

